

How Linux was born, as told by Linus Torvalds himself - wyclif
http://arstechnica.co.uk/business/2015/08/how-linux-was-born-as-told-by-linus-torvalds-himself/

======
davidclopez
I remember reading a book called "Just For Fun" that I think he and a reporter
wrote together. It was a long time ago, but I remember it being one of the
things that really got me into using linux even more than I had previously.

